# I really need to plan better



## RJSchaefer (Jun 3, 2013)

We have two pigs now. 100 pound Vietnamese potbelly sows, 1 year old.

Can't find straw. Got a fence up for them (hog panels with 6 ft t posts every 4 feet), but they can't fit through the little hole. They're extremely irritated. 

But, back to the fence, should I just put a flap over the hole and let them come in and out a they please, or do I need to restrict their comings and goings?


----------



## Cricket (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure what you're restricting them from?  Being loose or being together, or out of their shelter?  I used to shut my pig house door when it was really cold winter days and every night.  When spring got here, I started leaving it open all the time and they do sleep in their house almost any time they're going to snooze.  After about a week after having constant access, they totally stopped pooping or peeing in the house--a big plus!


----------



## RJSchaefer (Jun 3, 2013)

Going outside. I'm worried about coyotes or other predators. Been told I don't need to, even with smaller breed pigs, but I'm still a bit concerned.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe just let them out during the day when you're home until you feel more comfortable?  Coyotes were my big concern when they were little, but I think at this point I'd hear them if anything got after them even at night.  (At least judging by the way they scream bloody murder if they touch the electric!).  As much fun as they have outside, it would be a shame to keep them in all the time.


----------



## RJSchaefer (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't plan on keeping them inside all the time.  Just didn't know if I should lock them back up at night, the way I do the poultry, or if I could leave a flap on the hatch to the outdoor pen and let them come/go.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing to worry about with coyotes.  A 100 lb pig is totally safe from a 30 - 35 lb coyote.  If anything, the coyote would be the one who needs to worry.  Pigs are waaaaay tougher than people give them credit for.


----------

